# Choosing a bank



## Zmelki (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi guys,
Im new to Dubai and and need to choose a bank to bank with - can anyone make recommendations based on experiences? I need online banking, debit/credit card, car loan, (air miles might be nice), offshore banking transfer facility etc..., good rates etc...

Please advise
Thanks
x


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The short answer is no.

There is not a single banking institution in Dubai worth recommending even to your bitterist enemy.

You will need to choosea bank, not on how good they are, but on how bad they are.

From experience, Emirates NBD are least bad, but it's still far from good. Their online banking is surprisingly good though, it allows you to do almsot everything you could possibly need to do and more. God help you if you have any issues though.

Don't touch NBAD with a dog poo covered stick, their online banking looks like it was programmed on a Commodore 64.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Zmelki said:


> Hi guys,
> Im new to Dubai and and need to choose a bank to bank with - can anyone make recommendations based on experiences? I need online banking, debit/credit card, car loan, (air miles might be nice), offshore banking transfer facility etc..., good rates etc...
> 
> Please advise
> ...


Hi Zmelki

I trust Emirates airmiles are the best option for you? Emirates NBD do a Skywards credit card which credits your miles account automatically each month. I have one and "work it quite hard", i.e. I put most of my routine spend on the credit card and pay it off each month, rather than spending cash or from my bank account. I can get a couple of return flights to Europe per year from the rewards (about 42,000 miles each).

I bank with HSBC, as this was the easiest to set up - it is my Employer's bank, and I could open an account before I got my residency visa. They agreed a loan for me without any hassle, and as a result I paid off my UK debt and transferred my liabilities here, saving a few % in the process (full and final settlements, etc). The online service is good too.

One point worth noting - transferring funds to pay credit cards is a bit annoying over here. In the UK, you can call the credit card company and pay installments using your debit card (or do the same online), however over here I've found it not so straightforward. Most credit cards can only be paid online from a bank account with the same bank. As a result, I have basic accounts with other banks to which I can transfer funds inter-bank, then make payments on the credit cards.

The sector here is not regulated as at home - be careful to ensure you calculate the cost of finance correctly (they tend to use flat rate interest, and there will be additional set-up charges - APR %s are much higher!).

Good luck, and welcome to Dubai.

Lamp


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've heard many people recommend banking with one of the Abu Dhabi banks seeing as that's where all the money is. I use Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank myself and quite happy with them, prefer their online banking facility more than HSBCs which I've also used.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

new to dubai as well, but all i can say is : citibank sucks...big times!

but i m in the market for a new bank!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Stay the hell away from Mashreq. That is all.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm with ADCB and "Happy with the services" 

I don't ask anything of them and they don't ask anything of me, my cheque book has my correct name on it and my debit card works..

Possibly the best bank in the UAE?


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

The banks here are categorized as bad, worse and the worst. So just go inside and pray! But in my humble opinion, I'd choose a bank which has a close branch either to my home or my office.


----------

